# General beekeeping > Alternative beekeeping >  Wyatt Mangum Book.

## prakel

Has anyone here read Wyatt Mangums new, very large, book on the use of top bar hives yet? If so, could you offer some feedback? I always enjoy reading his articles especially when he wanders into 'bee observer mode' and am sure that this large new book won't disappoint but it would be nice to hear from an unbiased reviewer.

----------

